# Ultramarine Space Hulk Terminator Librarian



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Last week i posted some painting guides on my blue armour and freehand icons. Well, this week I've finished the model I was doing the guides for. It's the space hulk Terminator Librarian. 

I'm really happy with the outcome, it's one of my smoothest models to date with some real nice blends going on in places. The base is a little unimaginative but it fits in with the rest of the army.


----------



## Deggers (Aug 17, 2010)

WOW thats bloody awsome.. wish my mini`s looked half as good as that +rep


----------



## Osp88 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have to agree! They look excellent.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

They are awesome. It's good to see a comparison of the two terminator librarians too.
+rep!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

That Blue looks awesome, the highlights and shading look fantastic! The only thing I personally try to avoid is making my models look so clean only because they have been fighting for so damn long that their armour must have wear and tear on it. But other then that Love what you have done with those figs!

+rep 4 sure!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Most impressive. Flawless. Not much else i can say really.


----------



## Jayeldog (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow, down right gorgeous.. can't even see the blue transition lines! +rep


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Great work as usual Gareth keep it up +rep


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Chaosftw said:


> The only thing I personally try to avoid is making my models look so clean only because they have been fighting for so damn long that their armour must have wear and tear on it.


Well keep in mind that many chapters do care for their weapons and gear; this would include patching up as much of the damage as possible and applying paint where needed.

If it looks to clean, it could be because it has been cleaned and polished and this is the first time the marine is going into battle since that has been done. (It does happen after all, its not like it doesn't take weeks of travel for imperial forces to get to the world in which they will be fighting.)


Having said that, beautiful models Gareth.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Well keep in mind that many chapters do care for their weapons and gear; this would include patching up as much of the damage as possible and applying paint where needed.
> 
> If it looks to clean, it could be because it has been cleaned and polished and this is the first time the marine is going into battle since that has been done. (It does happen after all, its not like it doesn't take weeks of travel for imperial forces to get to the world in which they will be fighting.)
> 
> ...


haha Yes, I guess this is true. I still prefer the dirty look but as stated its just my personal preference. The model still looks amazing don't get me wrong. The colours bring out the detail and im jealous lol.

Chaosftw


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice blue works. plus rep


----------

